# Why does decaf coffee make me have to poo?



## ~Megan~ (Nov 7, 2002)

On the mornings when I have a cup of decaf coffee I always have a bm that morning. Is it the coffee or the dairy in the creamer?


----------



## Anguschick1 (Jul 25, 2003)

Me too! My doc actually recommended having a cup every morning when I was having "issues." Caffeinated makes it more of an urgent need. I think he said it had something to do w/the tannin in the coffee.


----------



## juju's mom (Mar 30, 2005)

coffee in general does that to me. Funny thing my grandmother told me was anytime she was constipated she would go to Dunkin Donuts and have a cup of coffee with 2 plain donuts. I have to laugh because she swears by that. Must be TWO plain donuts with the coffee. Silly old lady.


----------



## NaomiLorelie (Sep 2, 2004)

Yep, coffee does that in general. I have to have at least my morning cup of coffe. It's very helpful, antioxidants, regularity, etc. Normally I have three cups a day, but being pregnant, one is enough.


----------



## Ann-Marita (Sep 20, 2003)

Coffee is a diuretic (makes you pee), a diaphoretic (makes you sweat, even decaf), a laxative (makes you poop), and stimulant (decaf not so much).

I dislike some of these side effects. But gosh I love the taste.


----------

